# 8 month old foal with diarrhea! what to do?



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I have an 8 month old filly that has had diarrhea for about 3 weeks now, she has been wormed, & utd on shots. She doesn't act like she feels bad, no fever and she is still spunky and eating and drinking well. we do have a salt block in the pasture but not sure if it's the problem or not? Help please! thanks!:?*


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

What feed do you have her on? Type of hay? Have you changed anything with her diet recently?


----------



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

she gets safechoice mixed with a half a scoop of oats and coastal hay, no change in diet either?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She could have a protozoan infection such as coccidiosis or even Giardia. These things do not always show up in fecal samples and do not always make a horse very ill. 

Keep after this with your vet.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Has she been vetted during the three weeks that she has been ill?


----------



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

no i have been treating her with peptobismal and wormed her again last week to see if there would be any difference but very little :/


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

We 'rescued' a very thin(ie, skin draped over bone) mare this summer. She had diarrhea for a few weeks and we couldn't figure out why, even after vet visits. Our hay has a decent amount of alfalfa in it, turned out she was intolerant of it due to being so underweight and her gut flora being diminished. Started her on probios, and she cleaned up nicely. Finished the tub, and she hasn't needed them since. She can also ha e alfalfa now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

i thought about trying the probios from TCS but wasn't sure if it would help


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the probiotics but have a discussion with your vet. In the past with digestive upset I have stripped everything but hay from the diet to see if it would help.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

3 weeks straight? Time to all in an expert (i.e. a vet)


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

oops must have missed the 3 weeks part....I would call in a vet.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anything that is not normal for a foal should mean an immediate call to your vet.

Super Nova


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Three weeks is far too long for this to go on. Dehydration is a real risk. Also, if she is sensitive to something in her feed you need to determine that. So, for that I also agree with stripping everything from her diet except hay, free choice minerals and salt. Ensure she has lots of water. 

I'm not one to call the vet about every little thing -- but, really - this has gone on too long. Please call a vet.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

If you think if is too expensive for the vet to come out, problems like this, where the horse is not laying in the stall in serious distress and dying are often much cheaper than a true emergency call. Now you have the time to schedule it for the "in business hours" which is cheaper too(why do all emergencies seem to happen after hours? gah!). Better to call one out now while she is in good spirits and get her checked up on. Might as well draw coggins on her while you are at it(I know she is little, but it couldn't hurt, just in case she leaves the farm in the next year). Better to do it now before it is a real emergency. I'm sure your vet would appreciate an "easy" call. This has the potential to be a relatively stress free vet visit which are so very rare. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

cutter13 said:


> no i have been treating her with peptobismal and wormed her again last week to see if there would be any difference but very little :/


Your treatment is not working, likely because you are treating without knowing what you are trying to treat. This is why the vet needs to see the horse and offer an actual diagnosis and formulate a treatment plan.


----------



## cutter13 (Jan 2, 2013)

well as of yesterday when i got home she was pooping solid so hopefully everything is starting to get back to normal, and i called the vet and he said if she started to have diarrhea again to give him a call and recommended a antibiotic to get for her. for right now though she is just on on hay just to see if her feed was the problem, and was still doing good this morning. thanks!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad you called! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

